# Buff hens with copper maran mix



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Was just wondering if and one has buff Orpington hen breed with a copper maran roo. If anyone has pics I would love to see them of the hen and eggs


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

I have been wanting to breed these I had a bo hatch out 4 chicks I will try to post pics


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks I would love to see them.


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

The buff hen the Mar an roo and there off spring I will post more once they get bigger in color


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I love the look of that black and gold one, very pretty!!


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you I'm going to buy an incubator and I have 15 buff hens I will take five and keep them in the breeding coop starting this spring through summer and into fall then that's the end of hatching until 2 years go by


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice colors !!


----------

